# FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 RELEASE mysql 50 51 and 55 install problems



## anorian (Jan 17, 2012)

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8585/hataqp.png

Error code:


```
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: %warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
```

freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 amd64. I installed MySQL 50, 51, and 55, but there are errors.

Waiting for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

It's a warning, not an error.


----------



## anorian (Jan 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's a warning, not an error.



@SirDice Thanks I'm sorry


----------

